

Get New Google Bar On All Browsers Right Now - cool tweak - rawsyntax1
http://codelog.org/post/13679986793/how-to-get-the-new-google-bar-with-a-cookie-tweak

======
ryandvm
Doesn't appear to work with Google Apps accounts.

~~~
rawsyntax1
updated the post with a note at the end thanks.

